# can we apply to universities other than sponsor state under 190 visa



## kavita74 (Jun 5, 2014)

Hello all

We have recently been granted our PR190 under NSW state.
My question is regarding the benefits towards our kids education. Since we are planning our daughter's education in Australia, we have few concerns.
1. Can we apply to universities in NSW only, (if we wish to avail benefits in fee structure as PR) or we can apply to universities in other states as well and get the concessions in fee?
2. We have come across conflicting views regarding loan availability to PRs for education. Some say PRs are not entitled to education loan and some say they are. What is correct?

Since we need to plan a lot about the money and university part and SAT exams, we guess now we should start with preparations on our part.

We really look forward to ur advise. Thanks


----------



## scattley (Jan 26, 2010)

Yes you can apply to unis in other states. The fees will be the Australian/PR rate but there will be no deferment (i.e. loans) - you will need to pay upfront. Only citizens get the HECS loans you are thinking of. The other difference is that the Australian/PR visa holders compete for a set number of spaces in each course - whereas international students have a much lower level of competition. So your SAT etc result will need to be higher to get a position as a PR than if you were applying for a international student spot.


----------



## kavita74 (Jun 5, 2014)

scattley said:


> Yes you can apply to unis in other states. The fees will be the Australian/PR rate but there will be no deferment (i.e. loans) - you will need to pay upfront. Only citizens get the HECS loans you are thinking of. The other difference is that the Australian/PR visa holders compete for a set number of spaces in each course - whereas international students have a much lower level of competition. So your SAT etc result will need to be higher to get a position as a PR than if you were applying for a international student
> 
> So the fee part when u say that we need to pay upfront, i assume that is annual fee. Or upfront for complete course duration?
> 
> In case fee is to be paid annually, then will she be eligible for student loan for balance fee for remaining course duration (once she gets the citizenship after 2year stay and clearing the test).


----------



## kavita74 (Jun 5, 2014)

scattley said:


> Yes you can apply to unis in other states. The fees will be the Australian/PR rate but there will be no deferment (i.e. loans) - you will need to pay upfront. Only citizens get the HECS loans you are thinking of. The other difference is that the Australian/PR visa holders compete for a set number of spaces in each course - whereas international students have a much lower level of competition. So your SAT etc result will need to be higher to get a position as a PR than if you were applying for a international student spot.


So the fee part when u say that we need to pay upfront, i assume that is annual fee. Or upfront for complete course duration?

In case fee is to be paid annually, then will she be eligible for student loan for balance fee for remaining course duration (once she gets the citizenship after 2year stay and clearing the test).


----------



## scattley (Jan 26, 2010)

Fees are paid every term up front. The HECS loans can be applied for once she is a citizen (has had the ceremony) for any subsequent terms.


----------



## kavita74 (Jun 5, 2014)

scattley said:


> Fees are paid every term up front. The HECS loans can be applied for once she is a citizen (has had the ceremony) for any subsequent terms.


Thanks.
That is some relief


----------

